# malt pipe for urn



## UrbanBrewer.WA (30/8/15)

sometime ago i found a post on making a malt pipe it had an excel spreadsheet regarding sizzing the pipe. now i cant find . anyone use or seen this spreadsheet? ?


----------



## booargy (30/8/15)

Laels post 1083 http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/57924-braumeister-nextgen-build/page-55


----------



## real_beer (30/8/15)

booargy said:


> Laels post 1083 http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/57924-braumeister-nextgen-build/page-55


boorargy, that's one of the most blatant lies I've ever seen in such a small post!!! :lol:


----------



## UrbanBrewer.WA (30/8/15)

the search continues.


----------



## real_beer (30/8/15)

UrbanBrewer.WA said:


> the search continues.


If booragy's link above to lael's sheet doesn't float your boat this might be the one your looking for http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/57924-braumeister-nextgen-build/page-36#entry934295


----------



## UrbanBrewer.WA (30/8/15)

booargy that's it your tops cheers that's the one I was thinking of but couldn't remember where id seen it .


----------

